# Champagne Tan X Agouti



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Born 12/29/2016

5 born, 2 culled

Mom









Dad









12/29









1/3









My goal is some different colored Agouti, and Agouti tan. Of course, these will all be carriers. Hoping they aren't black self, because I know mom carries black.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Yay! Two are agouti. One Doe and one buck.

The Does









The buck









All together









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

So...mom and dad MIGHT be fuzzy carriers. There's a bub that's got a lot less fur than the siblings.

All together









Silver?Lavender?









Champagne









Champagne and the silvers/lavenders









And these...PEW?? No idea. And the one that's looks like it might be fuzzy.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Whoops...wrong post. Haha! Here are the Agouti bubs
















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

